# What size heater for 55 gallon tank?



## llamas

The questions pretty much sums it up.

I need a new heater for my 55 gallon tank and cannot decide how many watss I need. I see many sites saying 3 watts per gallon and many that say 5per gallon.

Which do you suggest?

The 250W version is only about $1 more and it would be over-doing it would it?


----------



## Guest

200watt would be good. If the 250watt is only $1, it can't hurt to go with it. It just means that the heater will have to be on less. if you're a penny pincher though the 200 is fine.


----------



## llamas

Ok. I was just worried about having too many watts  In other words, didn't want the heater to be too hot for the tank.


----------



## Guest

Nah.
I mean, I do suggest having it in a place where there is the most water movement, like right near a filter output, but it's not a huge deal, and that is suggested for every heater. If you have a canister filter and really want to get nifty you could get an inline filter for it, but it is by no means necessary.


----------



## jones57742

llamas said:


> and it would be over-doing it would it?


ll:

No.

TR


----------



## Redwings

Most heaters have temperature settings on the top, mine has been running 24/7 for 4 years and my water has always been 78-80 degrees no matter what.


----------



## Guest

Ya, they are very nice and consistent... until they break that is. Just lost a clownfish from a broken heater  water was nearing 100 degrees before i caught it


----------



## lohachata

get a 300 watt heater......if you get a bigger tank you won't have to go buy a new one.
also;it wouldn't have to work as hard as a lower wattage heater to maintain a set temp.


----------



## Guest

Thats a good call in case you are trying to upgrade to a bigger tank some day. I think I had a 250watt on my 150gallon and the thing did fine...


----------



## daniel89

lol So should i move my heater? lol i have my filter on the left side of the tank and my heater on the right, but im gonna be getting a uv filter and sticking it on the right or some power head cause the water movement on the right is barely moving any thing over there.


----------



## Guest

IDK dude, it is fine either way, I just like a heater to be by the best water movement personally. Just gives a more consistent temperature throughout the tank. Either way the heat will dissipate throughout the tank.


----------

